# Wanted : Campagnolo Chorus



## beancounter (3 Dec 2008)

Anyone upgrading to 11 speed?

Because I'm after 10 speed Ergo levers, brakes and rear mech. Also brake and gear cables and chain.

Chorus preferred, Centaur or Record considered (depending on cost!). Either carbon or alloy.

Must be good condition at least, preferably very good.

PM me with details of anything you have.

Many thanks 

bc


----------



## Nicensleazy (8 Dec 2008)

Might be able to help you out, give me a mo ...............


----------



## beancounter (8 Dec 2008)

[waits with bated breath]


----------

